# PSU+UPS compatibility



## teja8 (May 17, 2015)

Hi friends,
I am planning to buy a Seasonic S12ii 520w but I have come across multiple threads telling the need for a pure sine wave UPS to support it. This has me confused so should I buy a very costly pure sine wave UPS (not possible) or should I go for a less reliable PSU like corsair GS600 and an APC 1.1KVA UPS?
Waiting for your suggestions.

PS: Total budget for UPS and PSU is 10k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

Corsair CX600 -5300,
Cyber Power BU1000 -4400.
TOTAL -9700.

Above prices are sourced from snapdeal where it offers 7% discount on components until 25-5-15.


----------



## teja8 (May 17, 2015)

I am more interested in GS600 is there any problem with it. But couldn't get any proper reviews compared to  Seasonic. Are there any pure sinewave ups for 5k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

teja8 said:


> I am more interested in GS600 is there any problem with it. But couldn't get any proper reviews compared to  Seasonic. Are there any pure sinewave ups for 5k.



GS600 is no longer available. CX,CS Series are available in your price range.


----------



## teja8 (May 17, 2015)

Thank you. Looking into it. Can you also recommend any Sine wave UPS.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

teja8 said:


> Thank you. Looking into it. Can you also recommend any Sine wave UPS.



Cyber Power 1000VA UPS -4400.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2015)

go through this thread first:
*www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/191220-need-ups.html
btw this cyberpower ups is also "simulated sine wave" not "pure sine wave" which as you said are very expensive.*don't read too much over internet as you will never find a conclusive answer only confusion.*buy seasonic psu & apc ups & if something goes wrong rest assured it will not be because of "sine wave".


----------



## teja8 (May 17, 2015)

Ya man I really wasted 2 days about the issue but only got confused.
Problem is the assembler asked me to get the Seasonic in flipkart so don't know whether to risk buying it. 
Ur Advise on it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2015)

it is your money so your choice but if i had the money to buy i would buy this seasonic psu & apc "smart ups".just go through the above thread & buy only from a reputed/experienced seller even if the price is a bit higher.also buy ups from shop if possible even if it means a 3-4 hour journey else order online but i don't trust much courier compnies for heavy electrical items like ups especially if delivery is in a small town or remote area(delhi,bombay,bangalore etc are fine).


----------



## teja8 (May 17, 2015)

What abt Corsair GS is it reliable?
Even Antec VP series seems to be gd?
Just don't want any headaches after buying these beauties.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2015)

like i said your money your choice,even apple products fail so there is no guarantee you won't get any headache after buying any of these.general consensus seems to be seasonic>antec>corsair.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2015)

teja8 said:


> What abt Corsair GS is it reliable?
> Even Antec VP series seems to be gd?
> Just don't want any headaches after buying these beauties.



corsair no longer produce gs series.


----------



## teja8 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply guys finally bought a Seasonic s12ii 620w psu.
But not able to understand how do you ground it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2015)

ground connection is supposed to be present in home electrical wiring.if it is there any 3 pin plug is grounded.


----------



## virajkin (May 27, 2015)

teja8 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply guys finally bought a Seasonic s12ii 620w psu.
> But not able to understand how do you ground it?


Hi, which UPS do you use for ur Seasonic PSU?


----------



## teja8 (May 27, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> ground connection is supposed to be present in home electrical wiring.if it is there any 3 pin plug is grounded.



Well got a 2pin European style need to search for a 3pin one.

- - - Updated - - -



virajkin said:


> Hi, which UPS do you use for ur Seasonic PSU?



No man still didn't complete the assembly. Planning for APC 1.1kva same as you.
A small doubt is your UPS compatible with PSU.


----------

